# Totowa NJ. Cosmo adult LH M



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Totowa, NJ | Cosmo.


This beautiful young, SWEET 2 year old dog with an amazing spirit is looking for a loving home where he will be loved for how special he is. Cosmo is cratetrained and housetrained, despite growing up as a puppy chained outdoors. Cosmo is also GOOD WITH OTHER DOGS AND CATS. Although his life started out sad and lonely, he has many people working to make his future a brighter tomorrow. Can you help make all his tomorrow's warm and wonderful as a beloved, indoor member of the family? In foster care, he is continuing his training and has learned "off" and "down". He hopes for a family who will be amazed by all he has learned, but will be patient consistent and kind to help him keep all he's learned and continue to learn all the manners appropriate for a house pet and dog of his great intellect. Cosmo may accidentally knock over small children, so older children are preferred. Cosmo is up to date on his...




























Looks like a real "diamond in the rough"...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's really different looking, he's almost silly! :laugh:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

he's cool looking


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful boy, I love the ears...... whoever wrote his profile did it with affection and care: it's nice to see someone put that kind of effort in. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

He is in foster care - is he urgent? 
Beautiful dog!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Petfinder says adopted.


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> He's really different looking, he's almost silly! :laugh:





chicagojosh said:


> he's cool looking


Husky mix is my guess.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Very unique face and coloring...just love those ears. Hope he finds a good home.


----------

